# Adventure shots with you in them!



## Lord Commander (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm starting a new picture thread with a theme I could not find in the pinned index post. Anyone and everyone can post of course and the theme is Adventure shots with you in them. What you consider being "adventure" is entirely up to you, as long as you're in the picture 


I'll start with this pic I took when out exploring:





Have fun!


----------



## stk (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't have many pictures of myself, so I'll go with this rather old one.


----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Nwcid (Feb 11, 2018)

I thought this was going to be easy until I read the part about it requires you to be in it.  

In Honduras a couple of months ago.  Shot by my wife with a GoPro Hero 2.






Several years ago at Crystal Mountain.  Shot by my wife with my D90.


----------



## Destin (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's one from yesterday. I have more but I'll have to dig them out.


----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow, that's sick! ☝️


----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 19, 2018)

No man can walk so long in the Shadow that he cannot come again to the Light


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 19, 2018)

Me a few years back...


----------



## waday (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 19, 2018)

Scuba_28 by Alan Klein, on Flickr

An old picture when I had more hair.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 19, 2018)

Shooting skeet at a sportsman's club picnic





Resetting pins we were shooting at on a buddy's property in Michigan's north woods





Floatin' down the St. Clair River during one of the annual float-downs


----------



## Lord Commander (Feb 22, 2018)

Out on a little adventure and stopped for a pic


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## pip_dog (Mar 8, 2018)

I was doing research on gullies like this one last semester at my university's arboretum.






[/url]






[/url]

Cool thread!


----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 23, 2018)

[/url]


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## texxter (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Destin (Apr 6, 2018)

Took this one today while hiking the Niagara Gorge about a mile downstream from Niagara Falls




Hiking by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Lord Commander (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 20, 2018)

Very nice, the last is my favorite. Awesome detail.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 21, 2018)

I am partial to #1, just looks like a "Lord Commander".


----------

